# Removing tumors?



## Shade26000

I was wonder if any one has tryed to remove hanging tumors by putting a castration band on it? Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject?
Quick insite: He's a very old dog and still gets around (well enough). The vet says he's really to old for surgery but in good enough shape not to put down. The tumor in question is hanging and is a little larger than a ping pong ball. I normaly I wouldn't worry about it but it keep growning and splitting the skin (if that's even skin around it, could just be the outer shell of the tumor) which is causing it to bleed little by little. The dog seems to be in no pain, just the aggrevation with it and constainly licking it.


----------



## Honorine

Tumors can bleed profusely, and you could end up leaving a large open wound that won't heal properly, as he's old and compromised. While it may sound cut and dry it could turn into a nightmare, I myself would be champing at the bit to remove it but wouldn't. Try to talk to your vet more about it, see what the risks are and see if it could be done with light or local anes.


----------



## GoldenMom

I wouldn't try it for the same reasons that banding a dog for castration is not a good idea. Dogs have very sharp teeth (unlike lambs or calves) and can cause a lot of damage to themselves trying to get the band off. You may wind up having to sedate the dog to repair damage caused by the band and if you have to go that route, you may as well sedate the dog and take the tumor off properly.


----------



## lasergrl

old age is not a disease. A dog can be 20 years old and still have a growth removed. As long as bloodwork comes out good, and if you would feel more comfortable, chest xrays. Not a bad idea for a senior dog anyways. Find a vet with a laser and local and you wouldnt have much to worry about. If he is under and his teeth are nasty you could even have those cleaned. Could extend his life and quality of it.


----------



## silentcrow

If they didn't want to put the dog under general anesthetic, couldn't they use a local to remove it?


----------



## lasergrl

only if they have a laser. You cant get an awake dog to sit still during the procedure. Lasers are fast and dont need sutures often, so they can zap it off and stapel it shut while awake. The scalpel way could cause a ton of bleeding and all this while a dog is flailing around. bad news. I am sure some vets do it though if a dog is particulary well behaved under restraint.


----------



## Shade26000

To be honest I was going to wait till the weather warmed up (next week) and put the dog down but once I talked with my wife about it, NOW she likes the dog wants to keep him around. The cost of the vet bill and with the vet's opinion, vet sugery is not an option (for anyone in their right mind). The dog dosen't feel it much so I had thought about cutting it off myself and running a couple of stitches. I was just thinking the bands would work better. With all the blood drops everywhere and the bloody spots on his bed I've got to do something before summer or the flies will be all over this.


----------



## Honorine

Yuck, flystrike, not a pleasant thought, see your point. Still concerned about the loss of blood and possible trauma and lack of healing, Goldenmom made a good point about him possibly mutilating himself trying to get it off. My most logical, unemotional opinion if cost is an issue? I'd keep the tumor covered in Bluecote and use a light solution of a bug spray to keep the flies off him and just practice fastidious hygeine(which is tough with an old dog) or I would put him to sleep before I'd try my own tumorectomy. With my luck something horrible would happen, the spouse would be screaming and smacking me while the dog howled in terror and pain and bled all over. A 1000 bucks later at the vet I'd still be in the doghouse for hurting the old boy, and then he'd die peacefully in his sleep two days later. By the way, what kind of dog is it and where is the tumor? Depending on location perhaps there's a way to protect it.


----------



## Minelson

If you decide to let it go and have problems with flies there is some stuff called "Swat" that I use on my horses and dogs...it is a horse product. It's made specifically for putting on wounds to help them heal while keeping flies off at the same time. Like an antibiotic/fly repellent in one. It's an ointment and can be found any where that horse supplies are sold. Comes in a little tub...about $8 and lasts a long time.


----------



## Shade26000

Thanks for the tip on the Swat stuff, Minelson! The dog is a Chesapeake bay retriever that I had picked up from the pound about 5 years ago ($10, he knew all his comands and was already trained on the underground fence). What more could you want? He was AWSOME watch dog when we got him but he's deaf now. If he sees someone he'll still do his job but as I said he has to see them and that's not easy for an old sleepy porch dog. The tumor in question is in between his legs. It looks like he grew his nuts back. 
I'm preaty nerves about trying the band thing but I did hear a very good opinion today. I was told by a guy a work TRY it what do I have to lose ( I'm debating about putting him down anyway). If it becomes too bad cut it off and try that role out (he won't have any feeling in it after a day). He also suggested that if the thing fall offs and I have a open wound, well thats what I have now. He's got a point!
Currenly, I think I'm going to try and put proxide on it every time I step out the door. I heard it will toughen the skin up.
Like I said I'm 50/50 on putting the dog down. He gets around great for an old dog but the turmor will just be nasty this summer if I can't do something with it.
I really respect you guys opinion and I don't mind thinking logical or unemotion. "The dog was bought to do a job and he has done it." (Still giving it his best). Anyway keep the ideas coming.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Minelson

I'm just curious...did you talk to your vet about banding? I really don't know much about it but I have heard it's pretty painful when they do that for neutering cows and goats. I live in "cattle country" and everyone does it but they have a "livestock" frame of mind. My pets are my babies...that's my frame of mind 
I'm not saying either is right or wrong...my best friends are farmers and they take wonderful care of their livestock...they just do some things different than me and I do some things different than them. I guess what I'm saying is that you might want to find out if and how much pain would be involved with banding before you do it.


----------



## Rogo

Feed the dog codex food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) to get rid of the tumor. If interested, e-mail me -

[email protected]


----------



## Willowynd

Peroxide will eat away tissue- it will not toughen up skin- especially skin that is open. It is used to debride away infected or dead tissue and bacteria from woulds so healthy tissue can grow. I would not reccommend removing or banding yourself. I can certainly understand being on a budget and vet fees being expensive, I sometimes have to arrange to make payments or borrow the money to get things done that only a vet can. You paid $10 for a good dog that gave you 5 yrs of service and is STILL on the job (even though he is unable to perform it at 100%- he tries)...don't you think the least you can do is to have it removed as painlessly as possible- which would be by the vet? I do not agree with euthanizing a dog that will have a quality life with a single procedure...no matter how old. Sorry JMO



Shade26000 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Swat stuff, Minelson! The dog is a Chesapeake bay retriever that I had picked up from the pound about 5 years ago ($10, he knew all his comands and was already trained on the underground fence). What more could you want? He was AWSOME watch dog when we got him but he's deaf now. If he sees someone he'll still do his job but as I said he has to see them and that's not easy for an old sleepy porch dog. The tumor in question is in between his legs. It looks like he grew his nuts back.
> I'm preaty nerves about trying the band thing but I did hear a very good opinion today. I was told by a guy a work TRY it what do I have to lose ( I'm debating about putting him down anyway). If it becomes too bad cut it off and try that role out (he won't have any feeling in it after a day). He also suggested that if the thing fall offs and I have a open wound, well thats what I have now. He's got a point!
> Currenly, I think I'm going to try and put proxide on it every time I step out the door. I heard it will toughen the skin up.
> Like I said I'm 50/50 on putting the dog down. He gets around great for an old dog but the turmor will just be nasty this summer if I can't do something with it.
> I really respect you guys opinion and I don't mind thinking logical or unemotion. "The dog was bought to do a job and he has done it." (Still giving it his best). Anyway keep the ideas coming.
> Thanks Again!


----------



## Ravenlost

Willowwynd, you took the words out of my mouth!


----------

